# sliming



## 14612 (Aug 23, 2006)

Most of us admire those who manage to maintain a slim figure and it has now become an obsession among youngsters. Slimming is just not about losing weight but also keeping our body physically fit and healthy at the same time. Weight is the outcome of the affiliation between intake and outflow of energy. In order to control your weight you need to make sure that the intake and the outflow of energy is stable. The best weight control approach combines the attempt to trim down the intake of calories with good habits for loosing calories. There is always a great deal of chaos about slimming regarding the general principles to be followed, the diet tactics, the type of physical exercise to be done, the type of food to be taken and so on.Slimming has its disadvantages too. One of the major drawbacks of slimming and dieting is that you tend to get dull and you start hating flavors. This may affect your eating habits. We must always be very careful with diet substitutes. These diet substitutes are not advisable for long term weight maintenance and they do not fit within our societalstandard of living. The effectiveness of these diet substitutes, alternatively depend on the nutritional content of your major meal which may be subject to variations.Overweight becomes a problem when you exceed 15 kilo grams of what your normal weight is supposed to be and it is at this stage that the body begins to form new fat cells and these fat cells lay the base for a long term tendency to put on weight. This in turn leads to health complications and they tend to be sicker. The key to lose weight is to be self motivated and want to want it badly with your whole self. It also demands consistent effort that will take care of your eating habits. Try concentrating on creating new eating habits for the rest of your life. If you find it hard to change your habits all of a sudden, do it one pace at a time and you will slowly find the new food natural and good. Continue to use this new diet when you lose weight and after having achieved your goal.


----------

